# Two new kittens and two missing ducks



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I have good and bad news regarding my other animals. My two ducks have disappeared without a trace. No feathers, no blood, nothing. We think one of our neighbors may have stolen them, because we could hear them quacking for a short period of time yesterday. I'm so mad! I don't even know where to start on getting them back! But I raised them from ducklings and if you've ever had ducks you know they can be quite challenging.

But on to the good news...
My mom's landlord found two kittens in a ditch. Starving, and apparently abandoned. She was going to just take them to the animal shelter but I couldn't bare the thought of their young lives having anymore suffering than they already had. So, I took them in! They're absolute love balls! Though, they're a bit scared of my chihuahua, I think they'll warm up to him.  They're both girls, Silo and Mina.
I'll get some pictures of them tomorrow, Silo has a very unique coat, her tail is black and she has maybe three black spots and the rest of her is white. I think they're both going to be medium to long haired.  I'm glad I could give them a second chance to just be kittens.


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

I am sorry about your duckies! I just got two ducklings who are already a handful. I am nervous to put them outdoors because of foxes and such :/


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Is there anyway to reclaim your ducks! Jump a fence and grab them at night or something!! I know that sounds cildish but if they were mine Id be so upset i would do anything. 


Very neat about the cats though. Glad they have a good home now.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well shortly after I posted this, my fiance snuck into the neighbors yard and went through their chicken coup. He found a bunch of white feathers in what I guess was their slaughtering area but now white chickens [my ducks were white]. I think they probably became some jerk's dinner. :'(


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

that is so sad  hope whoever ate them get food poisoning!


----------

